# Where Do You Buy Your Classical CDs?



## Mirror Image

I figured this has been something that hasn't been talked about much around. Where do you purchase your classical music?

I have been an Amazon buy since 1998, so I shop on their website. I don't buy from them directly, I usually buy from Amazon Marketplace sellers, which 9 out 10 times will have a better deal, but the beauty in all of this is since these sellers sell on Amazon's site, if you have any problems from a seller, then Amazon will take care of the problem for you.

Anyway, I was just curious about this as I thought this might promote some interesting discussion.

It seems to me that the fall of the retail store here in the United States is right around in the corner, especially music stores. There are no good music stores in Atlanta, which is hard to fathom, but it's true. We're already seeing many stores fold up, but it seems the days of going in a music store and buying a classical CD are winding down. What do you guys think?


----------



## Conor71

I make most of my big purchases (box sets and the like) through Amazon as even factoring in the postage costs to Australia this works out as the cheapest option!.
I have bought quite a few CD's from the local Borders and Cheap CD Factory outlet store but am at the point where I have exhausted their limited selection.
I like to try and buy from the dedicated Classical Music Store in the city when possible but usually Amazon wins out for price and delivery service .


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> I make most of my big purchases (box sets and the like) through Amazon as even factoring in the postage costs to Australia this works out as the cheapest option!.
> I have bought quite a few CD's from the local Borders and Cheap CD Factory outlet store but am at the point where I have exhausted their limited selection.
> I like to try and buy from the dedicated Classical Music Store in the city when possible but usually Amazon wins out for price and delivery service .


Absolutely, C71. I mean why buy from a store somewhere in your town when you can get a lot cheaper online and have it delivered to your door!


----------



## Conservationist

http://www.joelsclassicalshop.com/

I like record stores, a lot.


----------



## Weston

Amazon definitely. I like the idea of having a want list right there in my computer while I'm shopping.

But also unfortunately I work across the street from a used CD store. I've picked up a lot that way and blown a lot of funds on lunch breaks.


----------



## Mirror Image

Conservationist said:


> http://www.joelsclassicalshop.com/
> 
> I like record stores, a lot.


Yeah, I like record stores too, but not when I can get a CD that costs you $17 in the store for $4 on Amazon. Why in the world would I pay retail price for something that I can buy cheaper? Where's the logic in that, Conservationist?


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> Amazon definitely. I like the idea of having a want list right there in my computer while I'm shopping.
> 
> But also unfortunately I work across the street from a used CD store. I've picked up a lot that way and blown a lot of funds on lunch breaks.


Doe the store across the street from you have a good classical selection at very good prices?


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> Why in the world would I pay retail price for something that I can buy cheaper? Where's the logic in that, Conservationist?


It's not a matter of logic, but of preference, I presume. After all, I can make a cup of coffee at home far more cheaply than buying one in a coffee shop, but often it's not so much the coffee as the coffee shop _experience_ that I'm wanting.

If I had a CD shop locally that offered anything at all like a wide selection of classical music, I'd use it - even if it involved paying a bit more. My visits to _Bath Compact Discs_ a few months ago were very pleasurable experiences in several ways, and the next time I'm in Bath I'll certainly be going back. But that simply isn't feasible most of the time, so I use Amazon. Recently though, I've found that PrestoClassical offer an excellent service and they have some good offers if you hunt around their website.

Also check out the Hyperion website. I've bought a lot of wonderful stuff in their current half-price Handel sale; but also they have an ongoing list of their ten worst-selling CDs at a greatly reduced price. The list changes every few days (when a CD is bought, it goes out of the list, of course, and is replaced with something else). It's worth keeping an eye on that ever-changing list. (Just because something sells slowly, that doesn't mean it's rubbish.)


----------



## Sid James

Elgarian said:


> It's not a matter of logic, but of preference, I presume. After all, I can make a cup of coffee at home far more cheaply than buying one in a coffee shop, but often it's not so much the coffee as the coffee shop _experience_ that I'm wanting.


I actually enjoy physically looking through what's on the shelves at the cd shop, because it can lead to me discovering things inadverdently. You can't do this online, as you have to type in things to a search engine. Like yesterday I just happened to find the film soundtrack to Shostakovich's _Odna (Alone)_ in a cd shop here in Sydney. There's been many occassions when this type of thing has happened...


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> It's not a matter of logic, but of preference, I presume. After all, I can make a cup of coffee at home far more cheaply than buying one in a coffee shop, but often it's not so much the coffee as the coffee shop _experience_ that I'm wanting.


Well that's you, not me. I think going out and paying 11 pounds ($17 US) is ridiculous, Elgarian. I mean to shop online and buy something cheaper is a no-brainer. This is not a matter of intelligence. This is a matter of getting a good deal and knowing you got a good deal. After all, for me, that's what shopping is all about. How can I get this CD cheap? That's my main concern.

Personal preference or not, you would be out of your mind to pay full, retail price for something you can get cheaper online.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I actually enjoy physically looking through what's on the shelves at the cd shop, because it can lead to me discovering things inadverdently. You can't do this online, as you have to type in things to a search engine. Like yesterday I just happened to find the film soundtrack to Shostakovich's _Odna (Alone)_ in a cd shop here in Sydney. There's been many occassions when this type of thing has happened...


So you would rather pay full retail price when you get the same CD online cheaper?


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> So you would rather pay full retail price when you get the same CD online cheaper?


I'm a dinosaur, I don't shop online for anything. But I'm probably in the minority...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I'm a dinosaur, I don't shop online for anything. But I'm probably in the minority...


You should seriously start thinking about it, Andre. I mean seriously. You will save money.


----------



## Bach

iTunes

.
.
.
.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> Well that's you, not me. I think going out and paying 11 pounds ($17 US) is ridiculous, Elgarian. I mean to shop online and buy something cheaper is a no-brainer. This is not a matter of intelligence. This is a matter of getting a good deal and knowing you got a good deal. After all, for me, that's what shopping is all about. How can I get this CD cheap? That's my main concern.
> 
> Personal preference or not, you would be out of your mind to pay full, retail price for something you can get cheaper online.


We all have different priorities (and sources of pleasure, for that matter), and it doesn't make us ridiculous or unintelligent if they aren't the same as yours.

Consider the possibility that buying the cheapest option may not _always_ be the only concern for some of us. For example, the shop I mentioned before, Bath Compact Discs, is one of the very few shops of its kind remaining, as far as I know. One can go there and have really good intelligent conversation about any recording, and music in general; there are all the standard reference materials to hand that one could wish for, as well as the advice of the knowledgeable staff; there's a large selection available, and they're happy to order anything they don't have in stock. Going there is a _considerable_ pleasure. Am I willing to go there and spend perhaps a little more than I would on Amazon in order to keep the shop alive and avoid losing it? You bet I am, and that choice is informed and deliberate, and not a 'no-brainer' as you put it. Sadly, it's just too far away for me to visit more than a couple of times a year.


----------



## bassClef

Absolutely - we need to encourage music shops to continue stocking a good classical selection, I love a good browse myself, and always end up buying stuff I'd never find on Amazon - not that it wouldn't be there, I'd just probably never come across it. I don't begrudge the store a bit extra for this service, though I buy a good deal on Amazon too.

(and of course I download alot for free, but that's a discussion we've already had!)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I buy from Amazon (and marketplace sellers) most of the time, but I've found teh Berkshire Record Outlet has some great prices on imports:

Check Them Out


----------



## Taneyev

I don't by CD anymore. Now I got it by trading copies with other fans.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

i prefer the old way .... going to the store like B&N, and Borders. Virgin has closed already... but i bought a lot from them in NY last month due to close out sale. One does benefit from the misfortune of others... sad to say. :-c

There's always a good conversation when i buy in a store. Recently, i introduced a staff of B&N to J-F Rebel. I prefer doing business with an actual person whom i can see and talk to rather than one who's online whose face i will never see. It's so impersonal. I enjoy the trip to and fro.......

Also, there are surprises when visiting an actual physical shop like the small trailer-bookstore of the Juilliard school in New York. I found there a Biber CD that's long been discontinued by the manufacturer according to amazon.com ... never have i thought of buying that one. It was certainly not in my list, but what a surprise  ...it's like a treasure hunt !!! ... u don't know what u'll find. 

...there are possible inconveniences when buying online like lost parcel, damaged parcel, or even theft ...these are just some of the things i try to avoid...the local delivery cannot be trusted here in our country. And we're in the US only for a month or two every year so buying online in my case is more of an inconvenience.  :-c

i only go to amazon.com or borders.com to sample discs i plan to buy.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Mirror Image said:


> So you would rather pay full retail price when you get the same CD online cheaper?


ahaha... sad to say - yes ... i would and i do.... we're out of our minds in some ways i guess... i don't deny it...i'm one of those people...


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Absolutely - we need to encourage music shops to continue stocking a good classical selection, I love a good browse myself, and always end up buying stuff I'd never find on Amazon - not that it wouldn't be there, I'd just probably never come across it. I don't begrudge the store a bit extra for this service, though I buy a good deal on Amazon too.
> 
> (and of course I download alot for free, but that's a discussion we've already had!)


The reason you don't find things on Amazon is because you don't know what to look for. You don't know what to type into the search engine.


----------



## Mirror Image

periodinstrumentfan said:


> i prefer the old way .... going to the store like B&N, and Borders. Virgin has closed already... but i bought a lot from them in NY last month due to close out sale. One does benefit from the misfortune of others... sad to say. :-c
> 
> There's always a good conversation when i buy in a store. Recently, i introduced a staff of B&N to J-F Rebel. I prefer doing business with an actual person whom i can see and talk to rather than one who's online whose face i will never see. It's so impersonal. I enjoy the trip to and fro.......
> 
> Also, there are surprises when visiting an actual physical shop like the small trailer-bookstore of the Juilliard school in New York. I found there a Biber CD that's long been discontinued by the manufacturer according to amazon.com ... never have i thought of buying that one. It was certainly not in my list, but what a surprise  ...it's like a treasure hunt !!! ... u don't know what u'll find.
> 
> ...there are possible inconveniences when buying online like lost parcel, damaged parcel, or even theft ...these are just some of the things i try to avoid...the local delivery cannot be trusted here in our country. And we're in the US only for a month or two every year so buying online in my case is more of an inconvenience.  :-c
> 
> i only go to amazon.com or borders.com to sample discs i plan to buy.


I bet you get charged a wad of money for CDs too. When buying from an Amazon seller, there's no overhead. Yes, it's impersonal, but so what? If I can get a CD that retails for $15 for $3, then forget the stores. Not only that with your logic, Talk Classical is impersonal too. I mean it is an Internet forum.

Sorry, but it makes no sense to throw money down the drain when you can get it cheaper online.


----------



## Mirror Image

periodinstrumentfan said:


> ahaha... sad to say - yes ... i would and i do.... we're out of our minds in some ways i guess... i don't deny it...i'm one of those people...


So you enjoy throwing money down the drain?


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> So you enjoy throwing money down the drain?


MI, would you please read post #15 earlier in this thread and try to understand that we don't all have the same priorities as you do? I don't know if you're aware of it, but you're pushing this too hard.


----------



## Drew97

I'm not particular; ifI see something I want then I'll buy it. However, I just found a free program called Spotify which you can download from the internet. If you type in a composer or song then it'll generally find what you want. Also, if you find a song in an album that you want then you can click on the album name and download the whole thing.


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> MI, would you please read post #15 earlier in this thread and try to understand that we don't all have the same priorities as you do? I don't know if you're aware of it, but you're pushing this too hard.


So me questioning people about where why want to pay full price for something they can cheaper online is "pushing too hard"? Whatever. 

What I'm asking here is simple: why do people, who shop in music stores, want to pay full retail price for something that you can can buy cheaper online?

Explain that logic to me. That's all I'm trying to understand.


----------



## kg4fxg

*iTunes*

Looks like Bach has us all beat. iTunes delivers to your computer fast than Amazon to your door. WOW.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> What I'm asking here is simple: why do people, who shop in music stores, want to pay full retail price for something that you can can buy cheaper online? Explain that logic to me. That's all I'm trying to understand.


I've explained my own position, quite carefully actually, in post #15.



> So me questioning people about where why want to pay full price for something they can cheaper online is "pushing too hard"? Whatever.


To ask once, no, of course not. It's quite interesting to find out what other people do, and why. But to ignore the responses you get, and go on and on asking (at least half a dozen times), and in the process to imply that people are stupid if (like me) they have different personal priorities to yours: yes, I'd suggest that might be pushing too hard. But don't mind me; it's your thread - take it where you think best.


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> The reason you don't find things on Amazon is because you don't know what to look for. You don't know what to type into the search engine.


I do find plenty of things on Amazon. Most of my purchases are like yours I imagine - reading/talking about classical music makes me want a piece, this is followed by careful research into the best interpretation and then finding the cheapest price. But this doesn't account for the impulse purchases that you sometimes make browsing a real store - I've bought relatively obscure CDs which turned out to be treasures. Research online may have put me off a few of these, but I love them anyway.

I started buying and collecting classical music in the 80s, before Amazon and the like was even thought of. Buying from stores was the only way, each store had a different collection which made it really exciting, the anticipation of the treasures you might find! The whole experience was magical. I still like to recall a bit of that magic now and then, the internet makes it easy yes, but the romance isn't there. Maybe the youngsters can't grasp this I don't know.


----------



## Tapkaara

I used to buy a lot of music at Tower Records before they went under. Going to Tower was like going to Disneyland for me. When they shut down, I was upset.

The best place I know of locally in San Diego is now the Borders in Mission Valley (Joe Green will know of this, no doubt), but that is now the only store in the area that has anything close to a decent variety. I've made many impulse buys there.

So, nowadays, I buy most of my stuff on Amazon. Amazon has it all (for the most part), I just can't stand waiting to get it in the mail!


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> I've explained my own position, quite carefully actually, in post #15.
> 
> To ask once, no, of course not. It's quite interesting to find out what other people do, and why. But to ignore the responses you get, and go on and on asking (at least half a dozen times), and in the process to imply that people are stupid if (like me) they have different personal priorities to yours: yes, I'd suggest that might be pushing too hard. But don't mind me; it's your thread - take it where you think best.


I'm hardly ignoring the responses I get, Elgarian, and I think the implications that you think I made are those of your own. I'm just trying to get to the bottom of what motivates people to pay full retail price for something when they can get it a lot cheaper online. That's all I want to know. Is it not having access to a computer? Is it not having the know-how and not knowing what to type into Amazon's search engine? I don't know what it is and that's what I'm trying to find out, so excuse if you find my line questioning not to your liking, but I'm a person who likes to get to the meat of the matter and who cuts to the chase. This is my nature and sorry if I offended you, but I have done nothing to you, I have not insulted anyone, and I'm just trying to find out why people pay full retail prices for something that can find cheaper.


----------



## Weston

Mirror Image said:


> Doe the store across the street from you have a good classical selection at very good prices?


Yes. I work at a large University with a fairly reputable music school. There are tons of classical CD's as well as jazz and the usual pop oriented CDs. Mostly I find a lot of Naxos, but there are the occasional Deutche Grammaphon or RCA treasures as well. (All at about half retial price)

The thiung I noticed annoying about Amazon and any on line shopping is the lame attempt at tracking my tastes and making recomendations to me. If I buy a DVD of some obscure science fiction movie for instance, Amazon will then get all excited at me and think I should really like Star Wars.

Good guess! How'd they ever do that? 

Then there was the time I bought a classical CD for myself and a Cajun zydeco CD as a gift for a friend. Amazon put the classical and the zydeco together and somehow decided I should like Jimmy Buffet. For close to two eyars I kept getting Jimmy Buffet ablum recommendations. Now I don't exactly despise Jimmy Buffet - he's just nowhere within my radar and doesn't belong in the same universe as me.

Silly misuse of technology . . .


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I used to buy a lot of music at Tower Records before they went under. Going to Tower was like going to Disneyland for me. When they shut down, I was upset.
> 
> The best place I know of locally in San Diego is now the Borders in Mission Valley (Joe Green will know of this, no doubt), but that is now the only store in the area that has anything close to a decent variety. I've made many impulse buys there.
> 
> So, nowadays, I buy most of my stuff on Amazon. Amazon has it all (for the most part), I just can't stand waiting to get it in the mail!


There, at one time, was a Tower Records here in Atlanta. I never went to it, because the area it was in became quite dangerous, but if I recall people told me they had a good selection.

Nobody knows the fate of the music stores, but I can guarantee you that they will not be getting one cent of my money not unless I can get a CD for the same price as I can get it for online. That would be the only way I would buy a CD from a store. Other than that, I say see ya later.


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> The thing I noticed annoying about Amazon and any on line shopping is the lame attempt at tracking my tastes and making recommendations to me.


I don't pay any attention to those recommendations they give. If I don't know what I'm looking for, then I don't look for it.


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> I'm just trying to get to the bottom of what motivates people to pay full retail price for something when they can get it a lot cheaper online. That's all I want to know.


But you are rejecting the reasons people are giving. It's not for you, that's understood. We all agree your way is cheapest.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> But you are rejecting the reasons people are giving. It's not for you, that's understood. We all agree your way is cheapest.


Nobody is agreeing with me about anything, Jezbo.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Nobody is agreeing with me about anything, Jezbo.


But I don't think anyone is disagreeing with you, either...


----------



## kg4fxg

Elgarian,

Amen! I wish I had access to music like I did in Chicago and Baltimore. I to must confess to paying more. Sort of a musical outing, a stop for coffee, and trip to the bookstore for an Opera CD box or Symphony. You may pay more but the experience is entertainment just like going to the movies, it becomes a ritual, sort of that pilgrimage that you make if only a few times a year. And yes you hope the extra spent will keep the store open selling your music or magazines.
Thanks


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Elgarian,
> 
> Amen! I wish I had access to music like I did in Chicago and Baltimore. I to must confess to paying more. Sort of a musical outing, a stop for coffee, and trip to the bookstore for an Opera CD box or Symphony. You may pay more but the experience is entertainment just like going to the movies, it becomes a ritual, sort of that pilgrimage that you make if only a few times a year. And yes you hope the extra spent will keep the store open selling your music or magazines.
> Thanks


There's still no avoiding the reality that people are either buying online or downloading music, thus, hurting these music stores.

Maybe I would give these stores my business if there were good sales, but there's not.


----------



## Mirror Image

To everybody:

I apologize to everyone for acting like a jerk on here. I don't mean ANY disrespect to anyone. Please all of you remember that.

I miss going to stores too. It can be quite an experience to talk to other people about classical face-to-face. I miss this experience, but where I live I'm telling you guys there are no music stores for about an hour and half from where I live.

This is one reason I enjoy coming to this forum, so I can talk to people about my obsession. After all, I think that's why we all come here, because we're all not getting the kind of real world interaction we require.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> ...where I live I'm telling you guys there are no music stores for about an hour and half from where I live.


If I was in this situation, I too would probably be forced to shop online. Or just stop buying cd's and borrow from the local library, or listen to friend's. Luckily, there are some classical music stores here in Sydney. I don't know what might happen if they close...


----------



## andruini

I'm forced to shop online, anything I can get at a store is ridiculously over-priced, since it's often on import.. But I love record stores, and would love to shop at one if I could.. I have a dream of opening one when I'm older..


----------



## Elgarian

kg4fxg said:


> Sort of a musical outing, a stop for coffee, and trip to the bookstore for an Opera CD box or Symphony. You may pay more but the experience is entertainment just like going to the movies, it becomes a ritual, sort of that pilgrimage that you make if only a few times a year. And yes you hope the extra spent will keep the store open selling your music or magazines.


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. It's far more than merely 'shopping': when I first visited this particular shop in Bath last year I was amazed because I didn't think there were any shops left like this. It's a positive social experience because the people I encounter in there are likely to be 'my' kind of people on the whole, and the staff seem to jump at a chance to talk about music if you give them any encouragement. And there's a real buzz in the air just because you're surrounded by all that music, shelves and shelves full of it, physically present, able to be picked up, looked at, notes read, and so on.

Of course in this case the shop also gains by being in Bath - one of my favourite places on Earth. My ideal way to spend a morning is to arrive at the Pump Room early, and have breakfast overlooked by the statue of Beau Nash in the wonderful Georgian surroundings, while listening to the trio playing; then to amble through the streets to Bath Compact Discs and spend the rest of the morning browsing and chatting, finally emerging (much later than I expected) with a handful of musical treasures, chosen with care and great pleasure. A few extra pounds is a small price to play for that.


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant. It's far more than merely 'shopping': when I first visited this particular shop in Bath last year I was amazed because I didn't think there were any shops left like this. It's a positive social experience because the people I encounter in there are likely to be 'my' kind of people on the whole, and the staff seem to jump at a chance to talk about music if you give them any encouragement. And there's a real buzz in the air just because you're surrounded by all that music, shelves and shelves full of it, physically present, able to be picked up, looked at, notes read, and so on.
> 
> Of course in this case the shop also gains by being in Bath - one of my favourite places on Earth. My ideal way to spend a morning is to arrive at the Pump Room early, and have breakfast overlooked by the statue of Beau Nash in the wonderful Georgian surroundings, while listening to the trio playing; then to amble through the streets to Bath Compact Discs and spend the rest of the morning browsing and chatting, finally emerging (much later than I expected) with a handful of musical treasures, chosen with care and great pleasure. A few extra pounds is a small price to play for that.


You crazy Brits and your Pump Rooms!


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Mirror Image said:


> So me questioning people about where why want to pay full price for something they can cheaper online is "pushing too hard"? Whatever.
> 
> What I'm asking here is simple: why do people, who shop in music stores, want to pay full retail price for something that you can can buy cheaper online?
> 
> Explain that logic to me. That's all I'm trying to understand.


There is no logic to it... that's what i like about it. 

I cannot really tell. Movie houses are still here despite VCD, DVD, Bluray etc. Maybe that's what will happen to the local CD shop in the future. It's obvious that amazon will be "the shop" sooner or later. I just prefer doing it the old way. Am i a dinosaur too ? ...ahahaha...a dinosaur from the "younger era" i guess  ... anyway i'll still buy from the stores as long as they're here. And when the time comes that everyone else has realized the logical convenience of amazon... then i'll join in the fun .... i'm just slow to adapt i guess. I just like the pleasures of doing something that has fallen out of fashion... despite the inconveniences.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

andruini said:


> I'm forced to shop online, anything I can get at a store is ridiculously over-priced, since it's often on import.. But I love record stores, and would love to shop at one if I could.. I have a dream of opening one when I'm older..


Wow good for you !!! ...be sure to post the address of the store when you'll have realized that dream !!! ...i'd be delighted to visit it !!!

There's a store in our country that sells vinyl records of Classical music. Imagine that ? It's a very specialized shop with a very limited target buyer.... i don't know the proper terms...ahaha... there will always be someone who'll stick to the old ways. And surprisingly there will always be this crazy kid from heaven knows where who'll take pleasure in the old ways... they may be few but there will always be a crazy shop for this crazy kid.

Anyway, it's just a question of taste, geography and priority. The "logic" there (although there is none) i guess is the pleasure one feels when buying. Some like the fact that they save money, some like the nostalgia of "walking in to a candy shop," some like the conversation, some like the trip etc etc etc.


----------



## handlebar

If i want to buy used, I visit Everyday Music in Portland as they have the best selection of used classical on the west coast IMHO. And I have visited a LOT of shoppes!
For new, i prefer Classical Millennium in Portland for quality and selection. Many hard to find issues.They know their music as the two main salesman have at least 50 years of experience between them.

For mp3's and digital(when i don't feel like buying the whole disc) i will give itunes a try.

I miss the days of Tower Records et al.

Jim
Vancouver,Washington USA


----------



## Conservationist

Mirror Image said:


> There's still no avoiding the reality that people are either buying online or downloading music, thus, hurting these music stores.


My $0.02:

Stores beat online in a million ways. Ideally, stores would combine the two and allow you to listen to anything in the store, but without headphones.

I like the store experience AND supporting my music publically.

Also, not all genres are in deep doo-doo. Metal, for example, is doing fine. Classical seems fine. Pop and hip-hop are getting hit hard, but it's fine for me if those dumbed-down genres pass into the aether. No loss to humanity.

The whining from the RIAA is mainly about the big ticket items, the stuff you find at Best Buy. If people can download Madonna's new album and enjoy it for two weeks, they'll do that and never buy it. They may buy it online... but I have a feeling very few will do that even, for two weeks of actual listening.

As far as buying online... pshaw! You need some physical object to keep track of what you've bought, preferrably something solid like a CD or LP and not some intangible easily corrupted stuff on a HD. And do I trust iTunes to be around in ten years? Heck no I don't!


----------



## kg4fxg

*The CD Outing*



Elgarian said:


> Of course in this case the shop also gains by being in Bath - one of my favourite places on Earth. My ideal way to spend a morning is to arrive at the Pump Room early, and have breakfast overlooked by the statue of Beau Nash in the wonderful Georgian surroundings, while listening to the trio playing; then to amble through the streets to Bath Compact Discs and spend the rest of the morning browsing and chatting, finally emerging (much later than I expected) with a handful of musical treasures, chosen with care and great pleasure. A few extra pounds is a small price to play for that.


Oh, I wish I could visit Bath. Exactly, the experience to be surrounded by those who love classical music and understand and respect you. Some spend $$$$ or pounds on a concert, movie, expensive dinner and so on. We all indulge. Same here, but for me in a simple way Starbuck's coffee and a trip to Border's or Barnes & Noble. My wife is happy because she got to shop and I got my music fix alone.


----------



## Elgarian

kg4fxg said:


> Oh, I wish I could visit Bath.


Your wish is (only virtually, alas) granted:

















That's Beau Nash above the clock, there on the left at the back of the Pump Room; and on the right, the view looking down the Pump Room towards the stage where the trio play (there seems to have been only a pianist when I took this photo).


----------



## Tapkaara

What is a Pump Room?


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> What is a Pump Room?


Bath has a history as a spa town going back at least to Roman times - the volcanic springs there were thought to have medicinal properties, and in the 18th/19th centuries it became very fashionable to go there and 'take the waters'. The Pump Room was a place where people could gather socially and drink the water - supplied by a pump. Hence the name. It's still possible to drink the water from the pump today. It's horrible - so presumably it must do us good....


----------



## World Violist

I buy CD's most anywhere. Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Joseph Beth, used book stores... yes. I browse around. It's fun.


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> Bath has a history as a spa town going back at least to Roman times - the volcanic springs there were thought to have medicinal properties, and in the 18th/19th centuries it became very fashionable to go there and 'take the waters'. The Pump Room was a place where people could gather socially and drink the water - supplied by a pump. Hence the name. It's still possible to drink the water from the pump today. It's horrible - so presumably it must do us good....


Great...so can I get my taxes down there while I'm taking a soak?


----------



## kg4fxg

*Bath*

Elgarian

Thank you for sharing the photos. I am afraid if that was a days journey I would frequent that more than twice a year and stop by to pick you up. WOW. Such atmosphere......


----------



## Tapkaara

Elgarian said:


> Bath has a history as a spa town going back at least to Roman times - the volcanic springs there were thought to have medicinal properties, and in the 18th/19th centuries it became very fashionable to go there and 'take the waters'. The Pump Room was a place where people could gather socially and drink the water - supplied by a pump. Hence the name. It's still possible to drink the water from the pump today. It's horrible - so presumably it must do us good....


Very, very interesting. Thanks for the info...sounds like a fun place.


----------



## Elgarian

kg4fxg said:


> I am afraid if that was a days journey I would frequent that more than twice a year and stop by to pick you up. WOW. Such atmosphere......


Well, we try hard. We usually set off in the middle of the night in order to arrive at the Pump Room in time for breakfast ...


----------



## Isola

I buy my CDs and music DVDs mostly online, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, play, blah, ebay... But whenever I'm in London I'd visit music stores and get a few - you can often find very good offers there. Same goes with buying books, even though a good book shop is irresistible to get lost in, since their prices are much higher than online, I usually just do some browsing and sniffing (ah, the aroma of books!) there. In fact I wouldn't mind buying anything online except a new perfume.


----------



## Elgarian

Isola said:


> (ah, the aroma of books!)


Yes, much underestimated! As is the feel of books; the weight of them in the hand; the sound of books (ooh, love that whispery crinkliness of 18th century paper); the way in which the light reflects from the leaves; the crisp indentation of the type into the page (if it's an older one); not to mention their sheer off-topicness in this thread. I'd better stop.


----------



## Tapkaara

*Wishing we had pump houses in San Diego...*


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> Yes, much underestimated! As is the feel of books; the weight of them in the hand; the sound of books (ooh, love that whispery crinkliness of 18th century paper); the way in which the light reflects from the leaves; the crisp indentation of the type into the page (if it's an older one); not to mention their sheer off-topicness in this thread. I'd better stop.


You're scaring the life out of me right now.


----------



## JSK

Because there is no good used CD store or even a good retail store with classical music in my area, I tend to buy a lot at thrift shops. There's often nothing, but I have had some very good luck at those places. It's also cheap ($3, sometimes less). I recently got Solti's Brahms Cycle for $4.50 practically new on MHS! It is also quite exciting to find something you've never heard of at one of these places and then discover how great that music is.

I also like Berkshire or other music on sale ($3 per CD or less) over the internet.


----------



## Mirror Image

It's not that I'm "against" retail music stores, it's more about the price they charge you that I'm against. This has nothing to do with joy of CD hunting and finding a good deal, but alas, this is now a thing of the past where I live.


----------



## JSK

I am inclined to agree with you, Mirror Image. I personally enjoy a good $3 CD more than a first-class CD I bought at full price. I have more fun buying CDs at actual stores when I actually do find them at good prices, but I will not pay full price for something unless it is something I want desperately and cannot get at a better price. Sometimes I will buy box sets at full price because of their value. $15 for a single CD is just way too much, especially when you are not sure if you'll like it.


----------



## Mirror Image

JSK said:


> I am inclined to agree with you, Mirror Image. I personally enjoy a good $3 CD more than a first-class CD I bought at full price. I have more fun buying CDs at actual stores when I actually do find them at good prices, but I will not pay full price for something unless it is something I want desperately and cannot get at a better price. Sometimes I will buy box sets at full price because of their value. $15 for a single CD is just way too much, especially when you are not sure if you'll like it.


I have not bought one box set I own at full retail price with the exception of maybe two boxes. Other than those, I've been able to find killer deals online.


----------



## Conservationist

JSK said:


> $15 for a single CD is just way too much, especially when you are not sure if you'll like it.


I never buy any CD's I have not heard already.

However, I don't mind paying the extra $2/disc that a record store charges. It's wonderful to have a place to wander into, browse, and maybe chat up other classical geeks. That's worth it.

You can substitute /metal/classical/ for the unpopular popular music version.


----------



## Elgarian

Here's a report on my recent visit to Bath Compact Discs.

Got up in the middle of the night and drove to Bath to arrive in time for breakfast in the Pump Room, to the accompaniment of music played by the Pump Room Trio:










From here it's a few minutes walk to Bath Compact Discs. I've written about this place - one of England's few remaining specialist classical shops - earlier in this thread, so I'll say no more now. But I browsed and chatted happily for a couple of hours before finally emerging with the following, all at reasonable prices, not much different from what I'd have to pay at Amazon:










This _Boheme_ has been recently released and glowingly reviewed by _BBC Music Magazine_. First impressions suggest I don't quite agree with them. Worthy, but a little dull.










Don't know _Edgar_ at all. This was on special offer, and I'm on a major Puccini drive, so couldn't resist. Not yet watched.










I've taken a sneak preview. The production is updated to the 1950s, and certainly Act 1 looks terrific - hugely attractive set. But the Magda is a bit too much like someone's strict aunt, and the Ruggiero, bless him, is enormous. I'm happy to have this (any excuse to watch _La Rondine_ again is welcome) , but it won't be a favourite.










My present passion for _La Rondine_ suggests this famous recording might be worth a try - yet another attempt to make some headway with Verdi. Not yet watched.










I have a dozen versions of this wonderful concerto, but it needs a deeply feminine-sensitive touch, and Tasmin Little has waited 20 years to acquire the maturity to tackle it. I have high hopes of this, but haven't yet listened to it.


----------



## sospiro

Elgarian said:


> Here's a report on my recent visit to Bath Compact Discs.
> 
> Got up in the middle of the night and drove to Bath to arrive in time for breakfast in the Pump Room, to the accompaniment of music played by the Pump Room Trio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here it's a few minutes walk to Bath Compact Discs. I've written about this place - one of England's few remaining specialist classical shops - earlier in this thread, so I'll say no more now. But I browsed and chatted happily for a couple of hours before finally emerging with the following, all at reasonable prices, not much different from what I'd have to pay at Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This _Boheme_ has been recently released and glowingly reviewed by _BBC Music Magazine_. First impressions suggest I don't quite agree with them. Worthy, but a little dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know _Edgar_ at all. This was on special offer, and I'm on a major Puccini drive, so couldn't resist. Not yet watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a sneak preview. The production is updated to the 1950s, and certainly Act 1 looks terrific - hugely attractive set. But the Magda is a bit too much like someone's strict aunt, and the Ruggiero, bless him, is enormous. I'm happy to have this (any excuse to watch _La Rondine_ again is welcome) , but it won't be a favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My present passion for _La Rondine_ suggests this famous recording might be worth a try - yet another attempt to make some headway with Verdi. Not yet watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dozen versions of this wonderful concerto, but it needs a deeply feminine-sensitive touch, and Tasmin Little has waited 20 years to acquire the maturity to tackle it. I have high hopes of this, but haven't yet listened to it.


Nice shopping Alan. I look forward to reading your reviews.


----------



## LindenLea

Very nice Elgarian - I know and love Bath very well, many years ago I used to part-own a boat which lived on the Kennet and Avon Canal, and have had many holidays in the Bath/Wells/Avon area, though I never came across Bath Compact Discs. Can't really afford not to shop for CDs using Amazon, I just bought a 2 disc set of Delius works, cond.Thomas Beecham, for £1.99, plus £1.24 postage, it's so cheap it must almost be illegal!


----------



## Almaviva

There's an easy solution for the controversy on this topic, although it's a selfish one that may result in shops going belly up (but one can always hope that other patrons will keep them alive).

1. Go to a shop. Browse the selection. Talk to the staff.
2. Check out online prices for the items you like on your cell phone Internet browser.
3. If the difference in price is small, buy from the store.
4. If the difference in price is outrageous, thank the store clerk, leave, and buy online.

Easy, no?

You *are* giving the store a fair chance, but you're not getting ripped off.


----------



## Elgarian

Almaviva said:


> There's an easy solution for the controversy on this topic, although it's a selfish one *that may result in shops going belly up* (but one can always hope that other patrons will keep them alive).
> 
> 1. Go to a shop. Browse the selection. Talk to the staff.
> 2. Check out online prices for the items you like on your cell phone Internet browser.
> 3. If the difference in price is small, buy from the store.
> 4. If the difference in price is outrageous, thank the store clerk, leave, and buy online.
> 
> Easy, no?
> 
> You *are* giving the store a fair chance, but you're not getting ripped off.


But the problem is the passage I've highlighted in bold. The way I see it is this. I visit this shop only once or twice per year. It gives me many days of pleasure beforehand, anticipating being there. It gives me hours of pleasure while I'm there. If it costs me a little more, it's still extremely cheap entertainment. Considering my recent set of purchases there, for example, which added up to about £90. I reckon I paid in total about £8 more than I'd have paid if I'd bought them online (including postage cost). Am I willing to pay £8 for the pleasure and excitement of my visit, and the expertise of the staff, and the friendly conversation? You bet I am.

And let's put it another way. Suppose they go to the wall, and the next time I go to Bath, the store isn't there. Would I be willing to pay £8 to get it back? I wouldn't hesitate for a moment.


----------



## dmg

I mostly purchase mine from a couple of nearby http://www.halfpricebooks.com/ locations.

They often have a decent selection of classical music, and a lot of fun surprises in their clearance bins.

If there's something particular I'm looking for, though, I'll shop around online.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Just three choices:

I live in Canada

1. amazon.ca, the shipping is not bad
2. amazon.com the choice is much better
3. ebay.ca sometimes I get lucky, used stuff is cheaper and I don't mind.

Stores here are too expensive.

Martin Pitchon


----------

